# Is a pumice the same as a groomers stone?



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

This is what you should look for. It is more porous than what you would typically buy at a drug store for pedicures and callous removal. I find mine at hardware stores.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

or at the Farm store...we have them for the horses and they help remove Botts on the horses legs...I haven't to date used them on the dogs but i have one boy who needs it!!!! LOL


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

And BTW, packleader... I can only be nice to you about the dogs. 
GO RED WINGS!!!!!​


----------



## Packleader (Nov 27, 2007)

Thank you for replying, I'm a little behind checking my post. Yes PG the AV's got a booty whippen!


----------

